# Still carrying head gear



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

I seen this guy yesterday. March 19, still sporting antlers.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

One of the truck drivers at work saw 3 bucks still sporting full racks last week and a buddy in Pike county saw 4 bucks a week and a half ago


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Pulled the card on my cam at the mineral site & I had pix of two different small 8 pointers with full racks. One on March 4 & the other the 7th. Both were also young deer.


----------



## Kevin Moses (Dec 30, 2015)

I have been seeing a bunch of forks, and small basket racks on camera. My wife shot one that had already shed the second week of January......go figure.


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yep, still have some on camera with antlers.


----------

